# Who are you Raskul?



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter Nguyen" <petern82@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 01 Mar 2000 18:23:12 GMT*
Yo listen up, are you crapping us with your Canadian training, Ranger 
training and whatever else training? You don‘t seem like a professional 
soldier to me, you sound like a sodding 15 year old who spends time reading 
cheesy army magazines. what‘s with making fun of our army? Sure we have our 
problems, but when it comes down to the individual little soldiers running 
around, they are respected world wide. Canadians and Brits in Mitrovica 
contained 30,000 furious albanians with bare hands and tear gas, the Yanks 
had Humvees and all sorts of vehicules and they were expelled with rocks and 
snowballs by a few hundred angry Serbs. So if you want to make fun of 
Canadian troops, well you sure as heck can do it but not in here. People in 
this forum want to discuss serious issues affecting our troops, and not 
spend time reading up on your bloody outrageous unfounded irrational and 
unthought-of opinions. Otherwise I‘m telling you to get informed before 
making judgements.
Cpl Nguyen, 714th Comm Sqn, Sherbrooke, Quebec
>From: "sgt. RASKUL" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: sorry
>Date: Wed, 01 Mar 2000 17:30:35 GMT
>MIME-Version: 1.0
>X-Originating-IP: [24.200.88.2]
>Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id 
>MHotMailBA86A044004CD820F3A8CFEC03BD524C0 Wed Mar 01 09:37:18 2000
>Received: from majordomo@localhost          by 
>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id NAA10138 for army-outgoing 
>Wed, 1 Mar 2000 13:27:02 -0500
>Received: from hotmail.com law-f153.hotmail.com [209.185.131.216]         
>  by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with SMTP  id NAA10132 for 
> Wed, 1 Mar 2000 13:26:54 -0500
>Received: qmail 87426 invoked by uid 0 1 Mar 2000 17:30:35 -0000
>Received: from 24.200.88.2 by www.hotmail.com with HTTP
Wed, 01 Mar 2000 09:30:35 PST
>From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 09:38:40 2000
>X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender 
>to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
>Message-ID: 
>Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Precedence: bulk
>
>i didn‘t mean to piss all you guys of, it was just a joke. everything i 
>sent
>out i knew about, i just wanted to know if you guys were serious, and **** 
>you guys are damn patriots. i didn‘t mean to hurt your feelings but i
>trained with both the canadian forces and the american army and ranger
>divisions.no hard feelings.
>
>i just want to compare these weapons,
>
>
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

